# Sweet or Savoury?



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Savory.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a savoury person. I don't exactly have a sweet tooth.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Savory (or savoury if you spell it that way) for sure! Splenda in my morning coffee is all the sweet I need for the day. Otherwise savory foods like a nice steak or even a simple onion soup are what satisfies me after a long day.

I think umami is a bit different from savory being that umami seems to satisfy the same taste you experience when eating something with saturated trans fats but without the saturated trans fats. For obvious health reasons.


----------



## LemonyLimeClementine (Jan 20, 2013)

Both...but more often than not, I'm craving sweet. I suspect that has something to do with the addictive qualities of sweet foods. I've certainly known people who weren't keen on sweets (mostly men, but my sister HATES chocolate and most sweet foods) and I really can't comprehend that at all! 

I am a firm believer we crave that which our bodies need for healthier functioning and that which has addictive qualities. If you love fish, you probably need a lot of omega's or something. If you crave chicken, you likely need a lot of protein. Just the same, I imagine we feel repulsed by that which we are sensitive to, or that which our bodies do not nutritionally need (except for processed foods, of course...which are scientifically altered to trick your brain into loving it and tasting things that aren't there and creates an addictive craving that isn't natural at all).


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

Savory.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Definitely sweet, my sweet tooth is terrible. I usually don't like fatty sweets (ice cream, cake, etc.) but fruit-flavored stuff like soda and popsicles. Sometimes I like savory but that's not typical for me.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Savory all the way.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

Savory, but i am slightly obsessed with baking. I like sweet things like fruit rather than chocolate or icing.


----------



## The Marauder (Apr 30, 2014)

Savoury.

I used to have a huge sweet tooth, but not so much anymore.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I do enjoy drinking mountain Dew but other than that I don't really crave sweet things. Definitely enjoy savory more.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Why must I choose??! .....Sweet!


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I enjoy sweet foods more.
Anything that's light and sweet tends to get me. I don't enjoy eating anything heavy.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I am more of a sweet person when it comes to Cakes, Chocolate, Mousse and yogurt. I don't crave sweet as in sweets. I like savoury foods but I'm likely to pick going for a sweet dessert.

I like harmonising spices in my food.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I crave both a lot, maybe savory more.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Akuma no kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

Definitely savory. Interestingly, my DNA says the same thing.


----------

